# GT-Bilder aus alten Tagen



## GTFreak (26. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir den alten "Bike-Workshop" von 1995 gefunden. Deswegen stelle ich die dort vorgestellten GT-Bikes als Bilder ins Netz.

Ausserdem habe ich auch noch einen Test des GT Tequesta in einem alten Mountainbike-Heft von 1996 gefunden. Den Test scanne ich ein und reiche ihn nach.

Ach ja, alles hier veröffentlichte kann gerne gegen Quellennachweis veröffentlicht werden.

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## kingmoe (26. September 2004)

Geil, genau das wollte ich ja auch schon einmal ins Leben rufen - allerdings leider mit wenig Erfolg   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=116798&highlight=testberichte

Ich habe gerade einen Haufen alter MBA gekauft und scanne fleißig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTFreak (26. September 2004)

Danke für den Tipp, ich werde fleissig eintragen, denn ich habe noch ein paar einzelne Bilder gefunden. Dauert halt noch ein bisschen

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## Fahrrad (28. September 2004)

das gt lts hatte früher schon den dämpfer angebracht wie das heutige RCC 1.0 von rotwild


----------



## winzer-muc (28. September 2004)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> das gt lts hatte früher schon den dämpfer angebracht wie das heutige RCC 1.0 von rotwild



Ich glaube Juchem baut das schon seit Anfang der '90er so, mehr oder weniger unverändert.
Markus


----------



## Quant (28. September 2004)

Beim Juchem ist die Wippe aber unten


----------



## kingmoe (28. September 2004)

Quant schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Juchem ist die Wippe aber unten



Yep, ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## winzer-muc (28. September 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Yep, ich bin mal so frei:



Also quasi wie bei Rotwild .

Ist das Dein Juchem Kingmoe?
Gruß markus


----------



## kingmoe (29. September 2004)

winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Dein Juchem Kingmoe?
> Gruß markus



Nein, Bild ist aus dem Netz!


----------



## GT-Man (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,
im Laufe meines Umzuges habe ich mal meine alten Fahradmagazine durchforstet und alle GT-Tests der letzten Jahre eingescant (den Rest findet Ihr in meinem Fotoalbum).


----------



## SonGoku (6. Oktober 2004)

Ahhhh so siehts also aus, wenn die Quadra 10 verbaut is  ! (RTS3)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (22. Oktober 2004)

GT RTS-1 Test aus Mountainbike Action von Januar 1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...r=&[email protected]&password=

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (22. Oktober 2004)

GT Werbung aus Mountainbike Action Januar 1993:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...r=&[email protected]&password=

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (22. Oktober 2004)

Onza/GT Werbung aus Mountainbike Action Januar 1993:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...d.com&password=

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (23. Oktober 2004)

Gerhard Zadrobilek auf GT Xizang MBA I/93:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...d.com&password=

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (23. Oktober 2004)

Juli Fortado auf GT Xizang MBA I/93:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...d.com&password=

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (5. November 2004)

GT Parts Werbung aus Mountainbike Action Januar 1994:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...d.com&password=

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (5. November 2004)

GT Xizang Werbung aus Mountainbike Action Januar 1994:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...d.com&password=

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (5. November 2004)

GT Zaskar Werbung aus Mountainbike Action Januar 1994:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...d.com&password=

Morfeus


----------



## GT-Man (6. November 2004)

Ach ist das alles herrlich!!! Jaja, die gute alte Zeit!


----------



## Morfeus (6. November 2004)

Sorry, hab mein Album umorganisiert, jetzt gehen die letzten Vorschaubilder nicht mehr und ein Teil der Links.

Alle GT Scans hier in diesem Album:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

ganz oben auf die entsprechenden nun nach Jahre sortierten Alben klicken.

Morfeus


----------



## kingmoe (7. November 2004)

@Morpheus, GT-Man und alle anderen "Scanner": DANKE, ich werde ewig brauchen, um meine GT-Daten neu zu organisieren - herrlich!

Ich war natürlich nicht untätig und habe in den letzten Wochen und Monaten GT-Kataloge digitalisiert. Auf www.mtb-kataloge.de gibt es ja die GT-Unterlagen von 1990 / 1992 / 1993 / 1994 / 1995 / 1996 / 1997 und 1998. Ich habe Stefan (dem Webmaster der Site) schon weiteres Material geschickt, aber es ist natürlich immer eine Menge Arbeit, ein Update zu erstellen. Ich weiß also nicht, wann die online sind.

Wer nicht warten will, kann eine Mail oder PM an mich schicken und seine E-Mail mit dem Stichwort "Kataloge" und den gewünschten Jahrgängen hinterlassen. Dann werde ich am Ende der Woche mal ein paar Sammelmails los schicken. Alles jedem einzeln zu mailen, ist zu aufwändig!

Folgende - noch nicht veröffentlichte - Kataloge / Infos kann ich anbieten:

1991 - Sport Import (ca. 2 MB)
1991 - USA (2 Teile, je ca. 8 MB!)
1999 - Sport Import - Händlerkatalog - nur MTB-Seiten (ca. 3 MB)
2000 - Sport Import - Händlerkatalog - nur MTB-Seiten (ca. 2,5 MB)
2000 - USA - nur MTB-Seiten (ca. 3,7 MB)
2001 - Deutscher Katalog (ca. 4,2 MB)
2002 - BeNeLux-Katalog (ca. 1,2 MB)
2003 - Epple Folder (ca. 0,5 MB)

Alles zusammen also über 30 MB!

Zum Mailing: Da ich zwar einen Höllen-Download aber lahmen Upload habe, werde ich diese Aktion erstmal nur einmalig durchführen! Also sorgt bitte dafür, dass eure Mailboxen frei sind und ich nicht mit Fehlermeldungen bombardiert werde, weil der Mail-Space nicht ausreicht.

Ride on   

KingMoe


----------



## Morfeus (9. November 2004)

Juli Fortado auf GT Xizang MBA III/93

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5236

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (9. November 2004)

Rishi Grewal auf GT Xizang MBA III/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5236

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (9. November 2004)

GT Werbung Pantera Zaskar Avalanche MBA III/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5236

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (9. November 2004)

GT Werbung Corrado Bravado Ricochet MBA III/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5236

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (9. November 2004)

Cytomax Werbung mit Rishi Grewal auf GT Xizang MBA III/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5236

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (9. November 2004)

GT Leader Helmets Werbung mit Juli Fortado aus MBA III/93

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5236

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (9. November 2004)

GT Werbung Techshop Xizang aus MBA III/93

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5236

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (9. November 2004)

GT Werbung Team GT MBA III/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5236

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (10. November 2004)

Juli Fortado, Team GT in RS Werbung MBA II/1994

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## versus (10. November 2004)

tolle bilder !!!
ich kann zwar leider nix beitragen, aber die bilder aus der guten alten zeit, als GT noch nicht bei globus verkloppt wurden tun gut !
@morfeus: sind das 2,2 zoll hot s in deinem seeeehr schönen zaskar ´94 ?
passen die problemlos bei dir in den hinterbau ???
hatte immer grösste bedenken, dass der zu breit für mein avalanche ist...
juli furtado - hmmm !


----------



## Morfeus (10. November 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> @morfeus: sind das 2,2 zoll hot s in deinem seeeehr schönen zaskar ´94 ?
> passen die problemlos bei dir in den hinterbau ???
> hatte immer grösste bedenken, dass der zu breit für mein avalanche ist...



ach nö, 2,2 Zoll? Viel zu schmal   

Sind 2,5 Zoll und passt problemlos...




			
				versus schrieb:
			
		

> juli furtado - hmmm !



gelle?  

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (10. November 2004)

Eure tägliche Dosis   :

Bericht Zaskar für Kids MBA II/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (10. November 2004)

GT Werbung Richocet mit Chantal Daucourt aus MBA IV/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (10. November 2004)

Fully Kaufberatung GT RTS aus MBA III/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (10. November 2004)

Kaufberatung GT RTS aus MBA III/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (10. November 2004)

Rock-Ring Werbung mit Hans Rey MBA IV/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (10. November 2004)

GT Werbung RTS-3 mit Mike King aus MBA IV/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## versus (11. November 2004)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> ach nö, 2,2 Zoll? Viel zu schmal
> 
> Sind 2,5 Zoll und passt problemlos...
> Morfeus



echt ??? gibts ja nicht - ein kumpel musste die äusseren noppen seines 2,2ers abschleifen, damit der in sein XCR 3000 hinterbau passt. dann ist der zaskar so viel breiter ?



			
				Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> gelle?
> 
> Morfeus



ja sabine spitz ist zwar auch schnell, aber...


----------



## Morfeus (11. November 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> echt ??? gibts ja nicht - ein kumpel musste die äusseren noppen seines 2,2ers abschleifen, damit der in sein XCR 3000 hinterbau passt. dann ist der zaskar so viel breiter ?



sind wirklich 2,5er, ist sogar noch gut Platz..

Morfeus


----------



## marc077 (12. November 2004)

wenn ich die bilder hier so seh, kommen mir erinnerungen hoch. aergere mich gerade, dass ich vor zwei jahren mal alle alten BIKE-zeitschriften weggeworfen habe.  
war schon cool damals.
gruss, marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## (Nordlicht) (12. November 2004)

Ja, ja da haben die noch Räder gebaut.
Das LTS   
Wenn ich mir das neue Idrive anschaue ...:kotz:
14 kg


----------



## Morfeus (12. November 2004)

Rock Shox Werbung mit Hans Rey aus MBA VI/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (12. November 2004)

GT Werbung Richocet mit Gerhard Zadrobilek aus MBA VI/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (12. November 2004)

Cactus Race Rishi Grewal aus MBA VI/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (12. November 2004)

Cactus Race Rishi Grewal aus MBA VI/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (12. November 2004)

Cactus Race Juli Furtado aus MBA VI/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (12. November 2004)

Cactus Race Juli Furtado aus MBA VI/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (12. November 2004)

Cactus Race Juli Furtado aus MBA VI/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (12. November 2004)

GT Werbung Team RTS mit Juli Furtado aus MBA V/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (12. November 2004)

GT Werbung Team GT aus MBA V/94

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (13. November 2004)

GT STS Thermoplast auf dem Titel von MBA IX/96

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (13. November 2004)

GT Werbung STS Thermoplast Reihe aus MBA IX/96

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (13. November 2004)

GT Werbung STS Reihe aus MBA IX/1996

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## GTFreak (16. November 2004)

Aus der aktuellen Mountain Bike 12/ 2004 ein Test des I-Drives 1.0






cu,
GTFreak


----------



## Fahrrad (16. November 2004)

das i-drive 2005 sieht ja mal richtig geil aus!


----------



## GTFreak (16. November 2004)

Und dann habe ich noch den Bike Workshop (gebundenes Buch!!) mit einem LTS aufgetrieben. Einfach schön, die Carbon-Bikes von GT!






cu,
GTFreak


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

Leader Werbung mit Juli Furtado aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

GT Tech Shop Werbung mit Hans Rey auf Zaskar LE aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

GT Werbung Xizang mit Juli Furtado aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

GT Werbung Pantera, Ricochet aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

GT Werbung Tequesta, RTS-3 aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

Cytomax Werbung mit Rishi Grewal aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

Rishi Grewal beim Big Bear Race aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

Artikel Juli's Tips Seite 1 aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

Artikel Juli's Tips Seite 2 aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

Juli Furtado beim Big Bear Race aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

Artikel Juli Furtado GT Vertrag aus MBA IX/1993

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## kingmoe (17. November 2004)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> Artikel Juli Furtado GT Vertrag aus MBA IX/1993
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554
> 
> Morfeus



Hach ja, die gute alte Zeit. Da hat Richard Long noch gelebt, schnüff...


----------



## versus (17. November 2004)

GTFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann habe ich noch den Bike Workshop (gebundenes Buch!!) mit einem LTS aufgetrieben. Einfach schön, die Carbon-Bikes von GT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


habe am samstag in meinem bikeladen ein lts carbon gesehen. der händler meinte, es sei das einzige aus unserer gegend, das nicht gebrochen ist. 
war das echt so schlimm mit den gt alu/carbon rahmen ???


----------



## kingmoe (17. November 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> habe am samstag in meinem bikeladen ein lts carbon gesehen. der händler meinte, es sei das einzige aus unserer gegend, das nicht gebrochen ist.
> war das echt so schlimm mit den gt alu/carbon rahmen ???



Leider ja, dazu gibt es hier ja auch einige Threads mit "Erfahrungsberichten"...
Aber sie sind soooo schön!


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

versus schrieb:
			
		

> habe am samstag in meinem bikeladen ein lts carbon gesehen. der händler meinte, es sei das einzige aus unserer gegend, das nicht gebrochen ist.
> war das echt so schlimm mit den gt alu/carbon rahmen ???



könnten wir uns darauf einigen hier nur Bilder zu posten, bzw. direkte Kommentare zu den Bildern? Danke.

Morfeus


----------



## versus (18. November 2004)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> könnten wir uns darauf einigen hier nur Bilder zu posten, bzw. direkte Kommentare zu den Bildern? Danke.
> 
> Morfeus



oh jesses ! na dann: tolle bilder, tolle fahrräder, tolle welt


----------



## Morfeus (18. November 2004)

@versus
...war nicht bös gemeint, denke es fällt nur ziemlich schwer hier in dem Thread dann irgendwann noch durchzublicken, kommen noch jede Menge Bilder...

Nichts für Ungut,
Morfeus


----------



## mallo (29. November 2004)

hi, habe auch noch zwei originale kataloge von 95. als gt noch gt war! scans benötigt?


----------



## zaskar76 (30. November 2004)

wenn sind bei www.mtb-kataloge.de nicht dabei sind, wende dich bitte mal umbedingt an [email protected]

ist ne super sache die seite da und du tust damit der gt-fangemeinde allgemein einen riesen gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mallo (30. November 2004)

nee, nicht dabei. gehe ich aber in nächster zeit mal an. habe zuviel zu tun gerade...


----------



## GTFreak (6. Januar 2005)

Eine alte Mountain Bike Action aus dem Jahr 1995 hatte folgende Anzeige (beim Klick auf das Bild kommt die Originalgröße):



 

Und ausserdem gab es noch dieses Bild







Wer die Bilder haben möchte, bekommt sie gegen Porto (ca. 1,55 Euro). Alle Seiten sind sauberst herraugetrennt!

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## oldman (6. Januar 2005)

schick doch dem Radebeuler eine PM, evtl will der die Seiten auf mtb-kataloge.de packen.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/


oldman


----------



## Morfeus (27. Januar 2005)

Wieder mal was zum Schmachten...

GT Werbung Hans Rey aus MBA 1/1997

Größer hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (27. Januar 2005)

...und das noch:

Nicolas Vouilloz - Team GT - World Championships 1996 in Cairns, Australien

Größer hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/26554

Morfeus


----------



## Kint (27. Januar 2005)

yEAH nICO NOCH BEI gt: das waren noch zeiten.

Apropros hat jemand erfahrung mit so ner Boxxer singlecrown. ? Wie waren die denn so zu fahren, was hatten die für werte etc...?- gab ja glaub ich mal ne neuauflage als Judy DHO - ist das so richtig ?


----------



## -lupo- (28. Januar 2005)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> yEAH nICO NOCH BEI gt: das waren noch zeiten.
> 
> Apropros hat jemand erfahrung mit so ner Boxxer singlecrown. ? Wie waren die denn so zu fahren, was hatten die für werte etc...?- gab ja glaub ich mal ne neuauflage als Judy DHO - ist das so richtig ?



ICh glaube die DHO gab es auch als Doppelbrücke, kann uns jemand aufklären?


----------



## Morfeus (29. Januar 2005)

-lupo- schrieb:
			
		

> ICh glaube die DHO gab es auch als Doppelbrücke, kann uns jemand aufklären?



ja, es gab ne Judy Doppelbrücke. Hab im Keller eine stehen. Hat jemand Interesse?

Morfeus


----------



## GT-Man (29. Januar 2005)

Die DHO war als Doppelbrücke am Rahmenkit des 97er STS DH montiert. Gab es mit und ohne Steckachse. Sonstige Doppelbrücken Judys gabs als Judy XL, Judy XLC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (30. Januar 2005)

ja - danke für die Aufklärung welche Judy DC es gab ...   

Meine Frage bezog sich eigentlich auf die Boxxer die in dem Bild nicht zu sehen ist.       Die Boxer  mit Einfachbrücke.... ( hieß doch Boxxer oder   - meine Ja - sah jedenfalls genauso aus)

Es gab die JUDY DHO - das war ne rote DC von 97. 

War aber meines Wissens nach nur ne neuauflage von der Gabel die ich meine.

Die müsste noch zwei bis fünf jahre älter sein. Meines Gefühls nach so "die erste Downhillgabel"

Eine Einfachbrücke, kenne sie nur mit Steckachse..., rotes Design, im Stile der DHO. (oder vielmehr - umgekehrt)

 - wichtig EINFACHBRÜCKE.!

Kennt den niemand diese Gabel?


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2005)

habe das Thema jetzt mal in die Federungsecke verlagert. :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1718841#post1718841


----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

Zur Abwechslung mal was in deutscher Sprache:

GT Werbung Zaskar und Hans Rey - Bike 08/1994

Groß wie immer hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6173

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

...und noch eins:

GT Team LTS Test - Bike 08/1994

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6173

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

...sorry für das Cannondale. On topic unten rechts...

GT LTS-3 - Shimano European Design Contest - Bike 08/1994

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6173

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

GT Designstudie - Bike 08/1994

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6173

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

Die nächsten 4 sind ganz speziell für einen Freund hier aus dem Forum der auch gerade ein blaues Zassi aufbaut   

Freeride Artikel mit GT Hans Rey auf blauem Zaskar - Bike 08/1994

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6173

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

Freeride Artikel mit GT Hans Rey auf blauem Zaskar - Bike 08/1994

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6173

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

Freeride Artikel mit GT Hans Rey auf blauem Zaskar - Bike 08/1994

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6173

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

Freeride Artikel mit GT Hans Rey auf blauem Zaskar - Bike 08/1994

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6173

Morfeus


----------



## Kint (3. Februar 2005)

Gabs die spin mal in rot ?   

Top Morpheus - weiter so


----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

Zu guter Letzt ist dann Hans und sein GT auch noch auf dem Titelbild! Das sind 8 mal GT in einer einzigen Ausgabe - ohne die Werbung mitzuzählen...

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6173

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> Gabs die spin mal in rot ?



schwarze hat er glaube ich schon...   

Morfeus


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2005)

Hey Morfeus

ich sehne mich immer noch nach dem testbericht des gt sts von 97 aus der BIKE. Hattest mir angeboten für das stöckli-fax den bericht einzuscannen. BITTE PLEASE BITTE.   oder gibt es hier jemanden der mir die entsprechende BIKE-ausgabe  vermacht oder verkauft?  







Tausche magura gustav m 01 (hr) gegen hope mini 01 (hr)


----------



## Morfeus (3. Februar 2005)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehne mich immer noch nach dem testbericht des gt sts von 97 aus der BIKE. Hattest mir angeboten für das stöckli-fax den bericht einzuscannen. BITTE PLEASE BITTE.   oder gibt es hier jemanden der mir die entsprechende BIKE-ausgabe  vermacht oder verkauft?



...wenn ich sie finde morgen, ok?
Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (4. Februar 2005)

GT STS-1 Test aus Mountain Bike 1/1997

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6188

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (4. Februar 2005)

Hans Rey Team GT auf dem Cover der Mountain Bike 1/1997

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6188

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (4. Februar 2005)

Hans Rey, Team GT, als Stuntman in der Serie "Pacific Blue" aus Mountain Bike 1/1997

In der Serie fuhren sie übrigends Trek Bikes  :kotz: 

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6188

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (5. Februar 2005)

Hans Rey "Big Five" Video aus Bike 11/1997

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6188

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (5. Februar 2005)

Hans Rey "Big Five" Video aus Bike 11/1997

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6188

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (5. Februar 2005)

Hans Rey "Big Five" Video aus Bike 11/1997

Groß: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6188

Morfeus


----------



## GTFreak (12. Februar 2005)

So, ich bin auch mal wieder hier, diesmal mit Bildern aus einem Mountainbike-Mag von 1996.
Hier wurde das Olympiabike von Julie Furtado vorgestellt, ein bildschönes Zassi   
Ausserdem wurde in dem Heft auch noch ein 24" Zaskar für Kinder erwähnt, das ich todesgeil finde. 












cu,
GTFreak


----------



## Morfeus (22. März 2005)

...na dann lass ich den Thread mal wieder aufleben:

Juli Furtado auf GT Xizang MBA VI/1996

groß hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5435

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (22. März 2005)

GT Team Werbung aus MBA IV/96

groß hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5435

Morfeus


----------



## StefanWeber (4. April 2005)

Kann mir jemand hier sagen, in welchen Jahren das GT LTS-2 gebaut wurde?
PS: Ich finde es nur im 97er Katalog
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1997.pdf
Was hat das Rad damals circa gekostet?

Danke für die Antworten.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (4. April 2005)

StefanWeber schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand hier sagen, in welchen Jahren das GT LTS-2 gebaut wurde?
> PS: Ich finde es nur im 97er Katalog
> http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1997.pdf
> Was hat das Rad damals circa gekostet?
> ...



Das LTS-2 gab es 1996 auch schon, damals mit Quadra 21R.
1998 kostete das LTS-3000, das man als Nachfolger des LTS-2 bezeichnen könnte, 3.2500,- DM.


----------



## StefanWeber (4. April 2005)

Dank Dir Kingmoe,

hab das LTS-2 jetzt auch im 96er Katalog gefunden.

Stefan


----------



## Morfeus (4. April 2005)

StefanWeber schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Dir Kingmoe,
> 
> hab das LTS-2 jetzt auch im 96er Katalog gefunden.
> 
> Stefan



und das nächste Mal machst Du bitte einen eigenen Thread für so ne Frage auf....

Danke.

Morfeus


----------



## StefanWeber (4. April 2005)

Ok, sorry Morfeus.

Wenn ein Mod den Thread liest, so möge er doch bitte die letzten Postings entfernen oder einen neuen Thread daraus machen.

Danke

Stefan


----------

